# Lowrance 5DSI question



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I recently bought the unit used and have not tried it out on the water yet, I know the nit takes forever to boot up. The ducer is on the troling motor so would it hurt to turn the unit on and let it boot up while I am scooting across the water with the ducer out of the water ?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

There should be a menu item to stop the ducer from sending pings. I use that option on my LCX-37 when I am working with my gps coordinates while the boat is in the driveway. They used to say don't operate a sonar out of water. I don't know if that still applies to newer units, but I don't like to run my sonor for long while out of water.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Nope will not hurt the unit or ducer at all


----------

